# GW2 killt seit heute meinen PC



## Micro_Cuts (3. September 2012)

Hallo,

haben seit heute probleme beim zocken, ich spiele 5-10 minuten und mein system hängt sich komplett auf oder startet neu.

das problem habe ich erst seit dem patch heute, die tage davor habe ich ohne probleme gezockt.

ist dazu etwas bekannt?


<<< System-Zusammenfassung >>>
  > Mainboard : ASRock 870 Extreme3
  > Chipsatz : AMD RD770
  > Prozessor : AMD Phenom II X6 1090T @ 3200MHz
  > Physikalischer Speicher : 4096MBDDR3-SDRAM
  > Grafikkarte : NVIDIA GeForce GTX 470
  > Festplatte : SAMSUNG HD204UI ATA Device (2000GB)
  > Festplatte : SAMSUNG HD502HJ ATA Device (500GB)
  > DVD-Rom Laufwerk : HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH22NS50
  > Monitortyp : Samsung SyncMaster - 24 inchs
  > Netzwerkkarte : Realtek Semiconductor RTL8168/8111 PCIe Gigabit Ethernet Adapter
  > Betriebssystem : Windows 7 Home Premium Home Edition Media Center 6.01.7601 Service Pack 1 (64-bit)
  > DirectX : Version 11.00
  > Windows Performance Index : 5.9 auf 7.9

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
***** Ende des Berichts *****


----------



## Koyote (3. September 2012)

Hast du mal nach der Systemp. geschaut?


----------



## Micro_Cuts (3. September 2012)

Koyote schrieb:


> Hast du mal nach der Systemp. geschaut?


 
was genau meinst du?

edit: ah du meinst die temperatur ja da is alles grün. wie gesagt es lief die letzten tage auch problemlos

kann jetzt natürlich nur die paar minuten sehen die ich zocke, wenn er mir weg schmiert ist vorbei.

hab jetzt auch mal die grafikeinstellungen ganz runtergeschraubt, bringt aber nischt :/


----------



## Bambusbar (4. September 2012)

"Grün"  sind in Grad Celsius umgerechnet wie viel?


----------

